# New Owner - Winjammer Landing



## vacationcrazy (Jun 10, 2011)

I am very excited.  I purchased a two bedroom week 11 two bedroom unit at Windjammer Landing in Saint Lucia for $4000 and the owners paid the $800 transfer fee:whoopie: We sent in the ROFR on May 10th and I received the transfer paperwork on Jun 1st to sign and mail back to the resort.  I called Interval on Monday to have the unit added to my profile and today it has been confirmed. I guess it is official now. I am very surprised the transfer went through so quickly as I have heard it can take a long time.  Previous to purchasing this unit, I purchased a getaway on II for the exact same week for 2012.  Now I have to decide what to do with my ownership week for 2012 as we will be using the getaway week. Any Suggestions?
Thanks,
Deb


----------



## PClapham (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry-not an answer to your question.  I'd like to know how you plan to get to St. Lucia.  I have a search in II for this location, but I'm having second thoughts since it isn't obvious how to get there.

Anita

ps this resort looks gorgeous!


----------



## JanT (Jun 15, 2011)

Anita,

I'm not sure about your confusion.  What do you mean it's "not obvious how to get there?"  

It *is* more difficult to get flights to SLU (there are fewer, I believe) but I just did a search on Travelocity for January 2012 from Cleveland to SLU and there are flights available (both to UVF and SLU).  To fly into SLU you would have to make more stops (Cleveland to Miami to San Juan to SLU, for instance).  If you flew into UVF you would only need to make one stop.  

UVF is a ways from the Windjammer.  I believe it is about 40 miles from the resort and some people have reported it takes about 1 and a half hours by car.  That sounds strange to me but I have not been there so don't know for certain. Yes, we own there but have never been.  Hmmm....don't really know why.   Some people take a helicopter over as well (I'm not sure about the cost).  SLU is closer to the resort and you can taxi from there to the resort.  Again, I'm not sure about the cost.  Here is a link to airport information though so you can check it out.  http://guidetostlucia.com/st-lucia-airports/
So, it is certainly doable from Cleveland.  It is a long day either way.  Personally, I would leave the day before my reservation, perhaps layover somewhere and then catch a flight the next day for the remainder of the trip.  But, that's just me.

Hope this helps!

Jan



PClapham said:


> Sorry-not an answer to your question.  I'd like to know how you plan to get to St. Lucia.  I have a search in II for this location, but I'm having second thoughts since it isn't obvious how to get there.
> 
> Anita
> 
> ps this resort looks gorgeous!


----------



## WJLMD (Jun 16, 2011)

*Flights and Transfers*

From the U.S., American Airlines, Delta, JetBlue, and USAir fly into Hewanorra (UVF), the main airport located at the southern end of the island.  It takes about an hour to drive from Hewanorra to Windjammer Landing.  The drive takes you through the heart of the island and you get a wonderful perspective of the island's beauty.  The fare is US $85 for up to 4 people.  One can take the helicopter which is US $145 per person.  If you take the helicopter, you get a birds-eye tour of the island.  (Pack a small bag with the things you'll need for the first hour or two of your stay at the resort as your luggage will be transfered by ground.)

American, through its American Eagle regional partner, also flies into George Charles airport (SLU) from Puerto Rico.  SLU is located in Castries, which is the capital city located in the northwest.  It is only about a 15 minute drive to the resort.  The fare is US $25 for up to 4 people.  

Our reservations department can help book the airport transfers.

Warm regards,

Mark Ozawa
Managing Director
Windjammer Landing Villa Beach Resort
mozawa@windjammer-landing.com


----------



## PClapham (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for the great information!  it looks like a wonderful resort.  Hope we get the exchange.

anita


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow I love the fact Windjammer responded! I wish more resorts did that. I've always wanted to go to Windjammer but have been concerned about the "hows" of getting there as well. You've answered my questions too. thanks again.


----------



## eal (Jun 17, 2011)

My boss actually got to work in St Lucia for a few months a while back.  She came home with great pictures and an abiding love for the island and its people.


----------



## hemrab1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I flew in and out of SLU. Arrived after 10:00 p.m., stayed one night in Rodney Bay in order to buy a few groceries at the supermaket in the morning, taxied up to the resort. Only about 15 minutes to the terminal, so very convenient for my early morning departure. 

Stunning view from my private deck. Older unit with sliding wooden lattice wall between the unairconditioned living room and deck. I kept it open most of the time. Went on the sales tour and received a $100US credit toward my bar/restaurant bill. Excellent food at the Italian restaurant, enough for another meal the next night. Lunched at the beach bar three times. 

Helpful, courteous staff, golfcart-style transport around the very hilly resort, many activities, and for-fee excursions. I used either Wyndham or RCI points for 6-night Single Night Stays during Thanksgiving week 2009. Went alone and would go to this resort again--but after I've completed many other items on my bucket list.


----------

